# How Much Lazier Can Cooks Get?



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

While trying to locate the baking chocolate ( wow, they hide that stuff in the grocery store), I found some cans of "Frosting Starter, ready to flavor". Which is basically a can of what looks like a Crisco-like fat, sugar, and a lot of chemicals. 

If you are making the "effort" to do a home cooked cake, you buy the frosting starter, then add flavorings and color, which, incidentally, they also sell to you in a little packet. Then they tell you what brand of cake mix the frosting is intended to be used with.

Voila, home made cake for Christmas.

If you have to scrape the frosting starter out of the can and mix in the flavoring, isn't it just as easy, no more work, to cream a stick of margarine and a couple of cups of powdered sugar?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Roffle ( rolling laughter )
Have you not seen the TV commercials for salad additions ?
plunk dressing into a cup of hot water..it says steam...I'm sure it's a microwave thing...top your fresh salad with their prepared crap...

http://www.leancuisine.com/Products/Sublines/SaladAdditions.aspx


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

You would think. I'm the same way about pancake mix. The only difference between it & homemade is the leavening is already in the flour. But then I just learned that they sell pre-cooked, mashed potatoes. I guess instant takes too much effort. :shrug:


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Somehow I think that people have reached the point where they don't know how to make anything. They don;t know that making many salad dressings from what you probably already have is easier than checking the grocery aisle, looking at the lable and waiting at the check out line. We went from Bisquick to frozen pancakes in 25 years. Frozen peanut butter and jelly sandwiches- I think that was the low.Between TV, cell phone/computers, afterschool events, families are short on time well spent. We need Home Ec in high school again.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

"homemade Christmas cookies" 

what you get is 
baked cut out cookies on a deli tray with tubes of frosting.

Pattern include for those who have trouble remembering the color of santa's beard.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

I am mystified by the frosting thing, too. People nowadays think "homemade cake" is a cake made out of mix & topped with canned frosting. Really, all that is actually in the mix is flour & flavorings--by the time you add eggs, water, and fat you could have done homemade just as easy. 

Now you don't even have to slice the cookies--I've seen them that come in a sheet & you break off hunks to cook!!


----------



## peteyfoozer (Nov 23, 2012)

It's like the "Uncrustables". I mean, really? What KID can't make his own peanut butter and jelly sandwich and tear the crust off themselves?


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I really don't think that people know how to cook anymore! When I used to work in an office we had the annual Christmas party. I took some homemade mac & cheese for the potluck. When asked for the recipe I told them to start with a white sauce and add a couple cups of different cheeses. (Smoked Gouda & Jack) top with some bread crumbs and bake. The first words out of three of them was "what's a white sauce?"....LOL


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

peteyfoozer said:


> It's like the "Uncrustables". I mean, really? What KID can't make his own peanut butter and jelly sandwich and tear the crust off themselves?


When I first saw pre-fried bacon, I though THAT was the epitome of lazy...until I saw those ready-made PB&J sandwich-things. Seriously...two slices of bread, a case knife, a jar of PB, and a jar of jelly...how hard is that!

Seriously, before I die, I expect someone to come out with a "plug and eat" implant that allows you to THINK you just had a ribeye and baked potato...

_FoodFantasy.com - for a mere $250 per month (plus the cost of implant), enjoy the world's cuisine from the privacy of your own home! Just login, attach the red end of the supplied cable to your implant and the blue end to your computer's USB, choose your dish, sit back, and enjoy your fantasy meal!

BUT WAIT! If you order now..._


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

What about the pre-sliced apples in the little plastic bags? Can kids not even bite into an apple? Or mom doesn't know how to use a paring knife? Sheesh! 

I think the whole mixing of the flavoring into the frosting is to make people feel warm and fuzzy about how they made it themselves.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Personally I am STILL amazed that you can buy 'microwave ready' potatoes.
A potato in shrink wrap for 89 cents? ONE potato. :hrm:

You still have to poke holes in it so it doesnt burst.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Oh but then there is someone that will say..."Not everyone has a stove" "Not everyone has a fridge"...there is always someone with an excuse as to why there is 'crap' food in the grocery cart..."Not everyone can afford to buy from scratch" Oh give me a break...I can't afford to NOT buy from scratch!

Frosting Starter? I will never eat not from home frosting again...BLECH!!!


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Gravy mixes crack me up.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

marinemomtatt said:


> "Not everyone can afford to buy from scratch" Oh give me a break...I can't afford to NOT buy from scratch!


Amen to that!


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I guess people's standards are lower than they used to be because the pre-made and processed stuff doesn't taste as good either. The frozen PB & J was kind of shock to me when I first saw them, too. But they have been available for years now, somebody is buying them.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

OK not a fan of frosting in a can but why wouldn't I opt for already mixed and flavored over un mixed and unflavored?

The one that really gets me is the Lasagna in a box. One box contains noodles, sauce and cheese.
You do not even have to walk around the store.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

whodunit said:


> Gravy mixes crack me up.



Hey, now... some of us can't make a roux too well. :help: But I'm trying! I think I'm finally getting the hang of it!


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

I don't think it's an overly new thing because when my husband and I first married in '85, I made mashed potatoes. As I was peeling the potatoes, he asked what I was doing. "Making mashed potatoes." "With REAL potatoes????" His mother always used boxed. 

I have to say that the already cooked bacon is a staple around here. We love bacon and it's great for the kids to use to make BLTs or for a quick non-messy egg and bacon in the morning. I still prefer the real thing but it IS nice to have on hand.


----------



## Cajun Arkie (Jun 11, 2012)

BoldViolet said:


> Hey, now... some of us can't make a roux too well. :help: But I'm trying! I think I'm finally getting the hang of it!


 
Its not hard at all - just time consuming. Make a pint at a time and keep in fridge if you use it a lot. Can be frozen as well.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

oregon woodsmok said:


> While trying to locate the baking chocolate ( wow, they hide that stuff in the grocery store), I found some cans of "Frosting Starter, ready to flavor". Which is basically a can of what looks like a Crisco-like fat, sugar, and a lot of chemicals.
> 
> If you are making the "effort" to do a home cooked cake, you buy the frosting starter, then add flavorings and color, which, incidentally, they also sell to you in a little packet. Then they tell you what brand of cake mix the frosting is intended to be used with.
> 
> ...


.

My only thought would be the person using this is absolutely brand spanking new in the kitchen and doesn't have a clue where to start!

I was like that when I got married almost 50 years ago! Was never taught a thing!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I moved out at 16 and it was trial by fire, not literally speaking. Although I observed my grandmother cook from scratch in my early childhood, I wasn't taught how to cook. Since I enjoy good food, I learned fast!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Living where we have no grocery stores has been very insightful for my sons. Our girls we raised call on the phone for recipes... The boys are learning to make everything from scratch and they LIKE IT. It depends on what you are making how long things take. You can make it simple or time consuming for complicated dishes but frosting...oh that is a big one on my list. I do not buy food coloring either! I used berry juice and showed the boys how to do that. Baking cocoa is already a nice rich color, why add any? Most of the food they bleach or color does not need it. I intend to do more canning and preserving in the coming year not less. I have vetoed mixes coming in my home..hubby is asked not to buy them if he is shopping alone. There are different ways to make gravy and all kinds of sauces. I do not buy dressing either and so enjoy the simpler foods!

I am with you on the frosting...oh yuck! I use either butter and sugar or the cream cheese and sugar blended well. I do not bother using powdered sugar, I found with a little more whipping, raw sugar fine grind works just as well! If you freeze berries, try smooshing a berry for the little bit of juice which you push through a little strainer and add only the juice for color..it is quite pretty, rasberries or black berries or blue berries work very well for this. For my wedding, I dyed the veil to match my dress with a cup of strong tea!


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

With busy schedules for kids (soccer practice, football, cheer leading and etc) there is not much time for two working parents to cook a meal from scratch...the alternative is McDonalds.

You can't blame the manufacturers...they are only selling what people want.


----------



## alpacaspinner (Feb 5, 2012)

wannabechef said:


> With busy schedules for kids (soccer practice, football, cheer leading and etc) there is not much time for two working parents to cook a meal from scratch...the alternative is McDonalds.
> 
> *You can't blame the manufacturers...they are only selling what people want.*




I would disagree with this. The manufacturers come up with ideas, put them on the shelves, and suddenly the buying public realizes that they have always "needed" already made peanut butter sandwiches or individually wrapped potatoes. I don't think it likely that a lot of people decided that already boiled eggs would be a great idea, and sent a petition to the companies. Yes, they continue to make only that which sells, but they came up with the ideas to begin with. Indeed, they employ experts to think of them. 
So yes, many people are now lazy or (more likely, in my opinion) uneducated while shopping, and in the kitchen, but I can and do put a lot of the blame on manufacturers. They are catering to human nature, but people wouldn't be asking or even thinking about a lot of these things if someone else hadn't put them at eye level for them to see.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

peteyfoozer said:


> It's like the "Uncrustables". I mean, really? What KID can't make his own peanut butter and jelly sandwich and tear the crust off themselves?


Gads....don't kids today know that you're supposed to pull the crust off and feed it to the dog????? LOLOLOOOL
:hysterical:


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

wannabechef said:


> With busy schedules for kids (soccer practice, football, cheer leading and etc) there is not much time for two working parents to cook a meal from scratch...the alternative is McDonalds.
> 
> You can't blame the manufacturers...they are only selling what people want.


During cross country season, I've been known to keep a few boxes of Hamburger Helper in the pantry.

When you're twenty minutes away from the school (one way), and pick up time is between 5:30 and 6:00, by the time we got home it was often 6:30 or so. I mostly would try to plan ahead enough that I had something in the crock pot or something else that I had cooked earlier, but sometimes H.H. was a bit of a lifesaver.

Most of the other stuff, though, I can't imagine buying, and to be honest, I wasn't even aware of the PBJ stuff you all are talking about.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Lathermaker, that made me laugh so hard it hurt! Don't have stitches or staples anymore, but it is still painful to really laugh. And now I just gotta get a new dog!!!


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

OK, I'll admit that I bought the canned frosting with a flavored packet. I had to make a ton of stuff for a bake sale and I was tired and run-ragged. I made the cupcakes from scratch but used the canned frosting with cotton candy (LIGHT BLUE!) frosting. 

It was a HIT!! 

Those 24 cupcakes sold out faster than my homemade peanut clusters and Texas sheet cake!


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

KnowOneSpecial said:


> OK, I'll admit that I bought the canned frosting with a flavored packet. I had to make a ton of stuff for a bake sale and I was tired and run-ragged. I made the cupcakes from scratch but used the canned frosting with cotton candy (LIGHT BLUE!) frosting.
> 
> It was a HIT!!
> 
> Those 24 cupcakes sold out faster than my homemade peanut clusters and Texas sheet cake!


Ok - confession time.

I have bought the canned frosting, too, but not for some time. In fact, I think I might even have a can buried in the back of my pantry now that has been there for a very long time - maybe for years. I've been known (in a previous life) to even eat it straight from the can with a spoon when I've been in the throes of a chocolate fit and there was nothing else on hand. :yuck:

I also keep a few boxes of Kraft mac and cheese on hand for a quick lunch, but I make a great homemade mac and cheese that is a dinnertime treat.

I think most of us probably try to cook good, wholesome meals (and desserts) from scratch but I really don't see anything wrong with taking an occasional shortcut.

Well, except for the PBJ thing - I have to admit that I don't get that at all. :bash:


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

I've been guilty of keeping some "quick fix" stuff on hand & really some of it is pretty good in a time of need. It's better than fast food & that would be the only alternative sometimes. Don't mean to sound judgmental at all but it's one reason we chose for me to stay at home and deal with having less money.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Txsteader said:


> But then I just learned that they sell pre-cooked, mashed potatoes. I guess instant takes too much effort. :shrug:


To me, instant potatoes are like potato-flavored paste. I LOVE the Bob Evans brand of mashed potatoes. 

As for "frosting starter", why not just buy a can of Duncan Hines, unless someone's trying to make a really unique flavor? This sounds like something a cake decorator would use.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

happyjunker said:


> What about the pre-sliced apples in the little plastic bags? Can kids not even bite into an apple? Or mom doesn't know how to use a paring knife? Sheesh!
> 
> I think the whole mixing of the flavoring into the frosting is to make people feel warm and fuzzy about how they made it themselves.


Did you see the recent story about the pre-peeled bananas, placed on a Styrofoam tray and wrapped in plastic? I bet the person who thought of that did not get a promotion or a raise.

:stars:


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

wannabechef said:


> With busy schedules for kids (soccer practice, football, cheer leading and etc) there is not much time for two working parents to cook a meal from scratch...the alternative is McDonalds.
> 
> You can't blame the manufacturers...they are only selling what people want.


I just spoke to my very busy daughter who works a full time job. She was discussing with me all the one pot soups I make and...I asked her about the crock pot I gave her...She went on to say that throwing stuff in a crock pot and coming home to it cooked...was an awesome option to pulling in for junk food at Mc Donalds. This said, when we are off the island and boys who are man sized teens...get hungry we are a boat ride away from home and..yep, hubby will pull into McDonalds or some other to go food stop but I won't eat there. I stop at the trader joes to get a salad or something to tide me over...I can't eat there but with four years of Little League their Dad was their coach and our boys in the past..gosh I get it!~ Hubby still does buy some things premade..I just won't eat them. He is quite happy I make the dog food, our laundry soap and all the skin care products I use. If you make batches, you can work around a busy schedule for sure but there will be those times like you say...the kids are just starving around sport schedules and you wind up stopping because they can't make it home in time to even eat there......LOL

I find advance planning is so helpful to plan easy meals from one meal just make more from leftovers easy, fast.... I commonly utilize dinner one night to make at least lunch from or...more. Alot of people on here do this too. 

Christmas Eve dinner was Pork roast with all the trimmings from scratch. 
Christmas morning was Eggs Benedict as a brunch meal from scratch. 
Dinner was Beef roast with all the trimmings from scratch plus homemade bread. 
Day after was plates of left overs pork roast plus trimmings and sandwiches for lunch
Dinner was pork roast leftovers cubed up in the gravy and I made dumplings..in they went.
Today I planned a beef stew out of leftovers from Christmas Eve/Christmas day fare. The extra beef stock I had saved plus gravy all went in too. Lunch is dumpling dish. 

On weekends maybe busy families like yours can make up bigger batches to last extra days too. Soups, stews, chili, casseroles etc...all good things to eat and so easy to make as they are one pot meals can be served with salads.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

thesedays said:


> Did you see the recent story about the pre-peeled bananas, placed on a Styrofoam tray and wrapped in plastic? I bet the person who thought of that did not get a promotion or a raise.
> 
> :stars:


I saw those and did a total double take...really? Then we all laughed about it. You know how fast they turn brown...wonder what is sprayed on those bananas? Interesting fact on bananas, have very few pesticides that can get through their thick skins unless systemic ones are used prior to fruit formation..


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Some people work 2 and 3 jobs or have chores that reduce meal making time to minutes.

I personally like to make everything from scratch but there is always one or two days a month where It just makes sense to pull some easily baked or nuked item from the freezer and when you don't have the energy of the time.

When I was single it also made life easier. Just because you may ave the time to go the extra mile does not mean others do.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

My oldest is close to graduation for her baking and pastry degree.

Unfortunately, 93% of bakeries, use garbage out of a giant tub.
Fake icing
Fake fillings
Fake fruit
Chemical laden ingredients.

But as a society / culture we are what we eat.
Society / culture craved this.
Now we have so many diseases from it....
Garbage in, garbage out.

Rachel Ray's "A week in a day" is a great way to cook (1) day, but have the rest of the weeks meals, healthy and nutritious, ready in minuets.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

thesedays said:


> *To me, instant potatoes are like potato-flavored paste. * I LOVE the Bob Evans brand of mashed potatoes.


They taste like cardboard to me. Even w/ a bucket of gravy, I can tell if they're instant. :yuck:

Having said that, I do add instant potatoes to my dinner roll recipe and I use them for coating chicken strips. No icky cardboard taste in either application.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

My DH absolutely loves instant potatoes!

I hatehatehate them. They taste like stale oatmeal to me!


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Txsteader said:


> They taste like cardboard to me. Even w/ a bucket of gravy, I can tell if they're instant. :yuck:
> 
> Having said that, I do add instant potatoes to my dinner roll recipe and I use them for coating chicken strips. No icky cardboard taste in either application.


And I feel that this is what they are for, not to be mixed up and eaten separately.


----------



## peteyfoozer (Nov 23, 2012)

thesedays said:


> And I feel that this is what they are for, not to be mixed up and eaten separately.


I've heard you can make your own by spreading them on an oiled fruit leather sheet in the dehydrator. I never tried it, but it would be interesting


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

happyjunker said:


> I think the whole mixing of the flavoring into the frosting is to make people feel warm and fuzzy about how they made it themselves.


Nope More about shelf space.
I use to work in the paint industry, long before I came along they figured out half the colors would sit past shelf life.
The Answer, the Base system.
You come in the colors mixed then and very little waste (Custom colors something else)
But same logic. 
I'm sure the flavors and colors have a extended shelf life where as the "Base" not near as long. Plus they skip multiple labels,need to run just one batch rather then multiple runs and switch overs.
Smart on their part, they already know a premade market exists.

I'm not 100% against premade stuff, prefer from scratch but I can doctor some of that boxed stuff pretty well...

I remember making Dinner for a Exgirl freinds family. it was a good few courses so could not do everything from scratch. 

But you know what they liked the most?
The mac and cheese and mashed potatoes two of the off the shelf gotos! 
When I do the Mac and cheese out of the box I always leave a little less then a third of the boiling water in the noodles, add extra butter and actual cheese. Not much but a bit. and milk till it a nice sauce. a bit of pepper and good to go.
The Instant potatoes , get extra butter two but I also add herbs and garlic and extra milk. that is I Boil up the water,milk and butter but add in more then called for flakes, well its hot I whip in the extra milk till its a nice fluffy mix.

They could not believe it was out of a box LOL! 

The stuff has its place, but a good cook will know how to enhance it.

I look at a lot of it as a starter.

Pizzas a good one, I will on occasion buy a few frozen pizzas and doctor them.
I prefer my own dough but sometimes I just want quick, and don't want to slice a few dozen things or make a batch of dough. a bit of extra cheese a few extras the may not be included, less then 5 mins prep and 30 mins in the oven and good to go.

Some stuff Your not getting me to buy though, Microwave potatoes! ya um do that a lot too but they come in the bag with all the others! 

I do like waffle mix, here is the main difference folks.... Malted barley flour! 
If I could just find that I would not buy it and no not all mixes have it nor do those that do have a substantial amount.

by the way most restaurants do no cooking, its all food service stuff. defrost reheat!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Here is an idea... Can, dehydrate, and freeze everything you possibly are able to. I am never without the ability to grab something out of the pantry, freezer, or cupboard that was my homemade fare to begin with. Otherwise, nothing beats scratch, can easily make up & seal mixes of many kinds. I cook solely from scratch for the quality, has nothing to do with time. Since putting in the time up front, insures so much less time later!


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

Someone once came to visit and I said to her I was in the mood for a cake. I pulled out the flour, the butter, the eggs, the chocolate... and she says to me, "Wow, I've never seen someone make a cake with, like, ingredients and stuff."


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

||Downhome|| said:


> The Instant potatoes , get extra butter two but I also add herbs and garlic and extra milk. that is I Boil up the water,milk and butter but add in more then called for flakes, well its hot I whip in the extra milk till its a nice fluffy mix.
> 
> They could not believe it was out of a box LOL!


I talked to my son on Christmas Day (we live about 100 miles apart) and he was telling me about the Christmas dinner he had fixed for his daughters. Ham, veggies, and.......instant mashed potatoes. LOL

I gave him a bit of a hard time about that; after all, I KNOW he knows how to peel potatoes (we never had instant potatoes in the house when he was growing up). But he said that it was something he learned from his father (we were divorced) and that he prefers the instant. He also said that he "doctors" them up somewhat.

I did have to rely on instant mashed potatoes for a while after I got hurt and I couldn't peel potatoes. Physically, I was unable to. But as soon as I devised a method that let me hold a potato in one hand and a peeler in the other, I went back to the "real" thing.

I do keep instant on hand because I put it my homemade bread.



> Pizzas a good one, I will on occasion buy a few frozen pizzas and doctor them.
> I prefer my own dough but sometimes I just want quick, and don't want to slice a few dozen things or make a batch of dough. a bit of extra cheese a few extras the may not be included, less then 5 mins prep and 30 mins in the oven and good to go.


On the rare occasions that we eat frozen pizza, I always customize mine, too - sliced olives, sometimes mushrooms, extra cheese. I also occasionally will have a sausage patty in the refrigerator left over from breakfast that can be crumbled onto the pizza before going into the oven.


----------



## Classof66 (Jul 9, 2011)

If my mom needed a cakemix for some secret reason, she would not buy it in our small town, she would have me drive to the next town and buy it. She hated Bisquick too, but would use pancake mix and pudding mix.

My boyfriend liked bacon in the morning, and on Sunday I would fry him a pound so he would have it. He made a mess with the grease, it was easier that way.) Then I would be stuck with bacon grease and a mess to clean up. When we traveled I'd buy the precooked so he could have his bacon and instant oatmeal in the motel room. We liked the precooked bacon and I'm not too sure it isn't about the same price as uncooked when you factor the grease in. I realize some people use their bacon grease, I don't. It is handy for sandwiches too, and would be safer for an elderly person to use too.

I like the cooked mashed potatoes too. Much better than dry. I'm alone now, and it is easier to heat up one serving than to cook from scratch. I do make home made mashed sometimes tho, and love them, but my local store often discounts the Bob Evans mashed, and mac and cheese bowls, getting close to sell by date, and I do buy them. My dad is gone now, but he never would have made mashed potatoes for himself, but probably would have bought these.

I think canned frosting and puddings are disgusting. And frozen meat balls. I would never buy frozen waffles or pancakes. I think the refridgerated cookie dough is bad too.


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

I think it is perfectly acceptable to take a shortcut now and then and not feel guilty about it.

A couple of times a year, I may even pick up a couple of (gasp!) Hungryman t.v. dinners for a quick meal for my son and myself. lol

While I almost always try to cook from scratch, and to cook with wholesome, non-processed foods, I am in no way obsessive about it nor do I beat myself up if I have to take a shortcut now and again.


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

I use Pioneer Biscuit mix a lot for biscuits and pancakes.

Beyond that, bith Karla and myself have got to the point where we cook nearly everything from scratch.

She bakes a b-day cake for the twins Saturday and made frosting and commented that it was so easy and tasted so much better it would be the only way for her from now on.


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

Peanut butter and jelly comes in the same jar for those that don't want to open a whopping 2jars.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

acde said:


> Peanut butter and jelly comes in the same jar for those that don't want to open a whopping 2jars.


I actually thought about getting that for our 3 week cruise on our sailboat but then when I looked at it, I realized the proportion was all wrong. Too much peanut butter and not enough jelly made me go for the 2 jars.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

The one that gets me is the pre-peeled hard boiled eggs.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

jamala said:


> The one that gets me is the pre-peeled hard boiled eggs.


I've purchased those. I hate peeling eggs, and have never been very good at it. Those would also be useful for people with arthritis or some other condition that reduces their finger dexterity.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

thesedays said:


> I've purchased those. I hate peeling eggs, and have never been very good at it. Those would also be useful for people with arthritis or some other condition that reduces their finger dexterity.


Bingo!!!! We have to take into consideration disabilities.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I didn't think about that, but it would be nice for people with arthritis.


----------

